# Username Puzzles



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 24, 2015)

So here's the game: For each of the following clues, try and figure out the corresponding TCoD member. Some are past members, and some are current members. When you figure one out, put it in a SPOILER or HIDE tag to allow other members to guess as well.

EASY
1. Nil Instant
2. Plant Life
3. Yveltal Ability
4. Revere the Sword
5. Descending Hues

INTERMEDIATE
6. Draconic Virtuoso
7. Bona Fide Babybel
8. Lightning Bug Baron
9. 400-100 nm
10. Angry Monolithic Head

HARD
11. Margarine
12. Mikau
13. Somewhat Cold Blood
14. Scourge of the Quintessence
15. Bull with Three Cranes

You can add your own at any point - just be courteous enough to continue the numbers from where the previous list left off. Good luck guessing!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 24, 2015)

Spoiler: 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 8



1. Zero Moment
2. Flora
4. RespectTheBlade
5. Coloursfall
6. Music Dragon
8. Lord of the Fireflies


----------



## Byrus (Aug 24, 2015)

Spoiler: 2, 7, 11, 12, 14



Yveltal Ability = DarkAura
Bona Fide Babybel = TruetoCheese
Margarine = Butterfree
Mikau = Minish
Scourge of the Quintessence = Ether's Bane



Too tired to try and figure out anymore, but I like the idea of this thread.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 24, 2015)

All these are correct, except 12 is _not_ Minish.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 24, 2015)

16. Lucky Squirtle Evo
17. Impassioned Mongoose
18. No. 6


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 24, 2015)

Spoiler: Answers



EASY
1. Nil Instant - Zero Moment
2. Plant Life - Flora
3. Yveltal Ability - DarkAura
4. Revere the Sword - RespectTheBlade
5. Descending Hues - Coloursfall

INTERMEDIATE
6. Draconic Virtuoso - Music Dragon
7. Bona Fide Babybel - TrueToCheese
8. Lightning Bug Baron - Lord of the Fireflies
9. 400-100 nm - ultraviolet

HARD
11. Margarine - Butterfree
12. Mikau - Zora of Termina
13. Somewhat Cold Blood - Sangfroidish
14. Scourge of the Quintessence - Ether's Bane
15. Bull with Three Cranes - Tarvos


Number ten has really got me stumped for some reason.  Hopefully it'll come to me later today.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice work Dazel, those are all correct!



Spoiler: 16, 17, 18



16. Blastoise Fortooate
17. Vehement Mustelid
18. Zexion


And here's a couple new ones:

19. To Give
20. Very High
21. Spectre
22. Emotional Appeal
23. Turf Monarch
24. Martial Arts Mustelid
25. Scuttish
26. Mr. Christin's Produce


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 24, 2015)

Spoiler: 21, 23, 24



21. Phantom
23. Grass King
24. Kung Fu Ferret


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 24, 2015)

Aha!  I accidentally just got number ten while poking around old posts.  It's Mad MOAI.  Also, number twenty-two is pathos.  Can't think of any more that haven't already been answered right now.  Tired.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2015)

Here are the ones I've been able to figure out:


Spoiler: answers



1. Nil Instant = Zero Moment
2. Plant Life = Flora
3. Yveltal Ability = DarkAura
4. Revere the Sword = RespectTheBlade
5. Descending Hues = Coloursfall
6. Draconic Virtuoso = Music Dragon
7. Bona Fide Babybel = TruetoCheese
8. Lightning Bug Baron = Lord of the Fireflies
9. 400-100 nm = ultraviolet
10. Angry Monolithic Head
11. Margarine = Butterfree?
12. Mikau = Zora of Termina
15. Bull with Three Cranes = Tarvos?
17. Impassioned Mongoose = Vehement Mustelid?
20. Very High = Altissimo
21. Spectre = Phantom
22. Emotional Appeal = pathos
23. Turf Monarch = Grass King
24. Martial Arts Mustelid = Kung Fu Ferret
25. Scuttish = Tailsy?


I have a few of my own, too:

27. Splendid Ophidian Breed
28. Minuscule Adieu
29. Bland? Blend? Blond? Bind?
30. Girafarig's Japanese Cousin
31. Establishment Celebrity
32. The Excellent Dragonfly
33. Communauté
34. 158/7


----------



## Byrus (Aug 27, 2015)

Spoiler: 27,30



Splendid Ophidian Breed - Vipera Magnifica
Girafarig's Japanese Cousin - Eifie



And that is... all I can even make a guess at right now. Haha, I suck. I'll try to guess more when I'm not so tired, but here's some of my own:

35. Confused letter
36. Telekinetic nekomata
37. Japanese translation of the above
38. Lucky in fours
39. The myth has not ended
40. Green K


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 28, 2015)

Spoiler: 28, 32, 36, 37, 38, 39



28. see ya?
32. FlygonTheGreat
36. Espeon
37. Eifie
38. Clover
39. And the Legend Continues


----------



## Autumn (Aug 29, 2015)

why was i not in the first batch
VM I hate u

(no i am not going to contribute anything i am going to continue shitposting like a champ)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 31, 2015)

Everyone already figured out all the easy ones, phooey.

41. Water chelonians are something I enjoy
42. Probably a kelpie
43: Japanese Amerifreedom bird


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 31, 2015)

Spoiler: answers for 41, 43



41. I liek Squirtles (me! :3)
43. Wargle


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 31, 2016)

This was fun, so I'm bringing it back. 

44. Cushion Planet
45. Not the September Band
46. Black Melody
47. Least Popular Pseudonym
48. Garnet Panther's Cousin
49. Malicious Road Obstruction
50. HD 93308
51. Mandrake
52. Avian Plume
53. Sedimentary Silhouette

Also, it appears no one has posted answers to 19, 26, 29, 31, 33, 34, 35, 40, and 42, so try to solve those as well.


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 31, 2016)

omg I'm really enjoying this bUT I HAVEN'T FIGURED ANY OUT SO I WILL SIT HERE AND WAIT FOR PEOPLE TO DO SO


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 31, 2016)

Consider this a handy reference.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 31, 2016)

Ooh, I have some answers.



Spoiler:  44, 46, 47



44. Squornshellous Beta
46. Darksong
47. Worst Username Ever


----------



## Zapi (Jan 31, 2016)

Spoiler: 19



19 is Dar. I can't figure out any of the others that haven't been answered


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 31, 2016)

I'll take a guess at some of the old ones. 



Spoiler: 29, 33, 40



29. Noel
33. Meursault
40. Negrek


----------



## M&F (Jan 31, 2016)

Spoiler: 42, 45, 48, 50, 52, 53



42: Keldeo
45: Storm, Earth, Fire
48: opaltiger
50: Eta Carinae
52: Birdcrest
53: Sandstone-Shadow



Also, a few to add to the heap:
54. Acceleration Boost
55. EM Radiation
56. Abridged Bringer of Halloween
57. Suspiciously absent from Johto
58. of On Evil The Ends and Good


----------



## Zapi (Jan 31, 2016)

Spoiler: 26, 55, 56, 57



26. fresh fruit for Adol
55. ultraviolet ?? though someone already did her
56. JackPK
57. Mewtwo?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 31, 2016)

Spoiler: 54, 55



54 is probably Turbo.
55 could also be Light.


----------

